# Hexapus



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 3, 2008)

Six-legged 'hexapus' claimed as world first in Britain (March 3, 2008)


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 3, 2008)

So just what relation does the hexapus have to the hexaemeron?


----------

